# Wild Bird Seed Mix On Sale At Petsmart ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The 40 pound bags of Wild Bird Seed Mix are on sale at Petsmart .. $10.99 vs. $12.99. They only had one bag left when I was there today. I'll be back tomorrow to stock up assuming the truck arrives with new stock as I was told it would.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That sounds good.
I can't stand those ever rising prices anymore. I went to buy the Hi-Cal grit yesterday and it was 4.99 up from 3 something. And that's only a weeks supply. I will have to order their grit from Foy's from now on. It's ridiculous. Soon I will need to get a second job.

Reti


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, I just started buying feed in single bags and mixing my own. I have a good mix and it is only around $10 for 50lbs. If you have a grain elevator near you this is a good idea to check out the prices on single bagged grains.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I appreciate the heads-up, as always.  Sad that the usual price was $10.99 a month ago! The whole corn that I get in the winter (just got the first bag last week) has gone up from $8.99 (last winter) to $12.99. And the little stinkers are turning their noses up at it.  Today they got the corn they left yesterday afternoon, after picking through and eating their favorite seeds. How much luck do you have getting the pigeons to eat all the seeds in that wild bird mix?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks! I still remember my own shock when I noticed that price rose from $10.99 to $12.99 a while back. I should have stocked.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> The 40 pound bags of Wild Bird Seed Mix are on sale at Petsmart .. $10.99 vs. $12.99. They only had one bag left when I was there today. I'll be back tomorrow to stock up assuming the truck arrives with new stock as I was told it would.
> 
> Terry


Gee, do you think the Petsmarts in Mass. have the same sale going on? I should try to get over there and check.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It seems that the Petsmart prices are pretty much the same across the country, so might be working checking out.

My birds, like everyone's, eat what they like first and leave the rest. I do try to "force" them to eat it all before refilling, but I also tend to be a softie and just toss what they don't want to the wild birds and fill 'em up again.

As Ohiogsp posted, you can usually do much better by buying directly from the grain/feed mill and mixing your own, but the distance to the nearest place I could do this makes it cost prohibitive due to the high cost of gas .. seems like there is no way to win somedays!

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Reti said:


> That sounds good.
> I can't stand those ever rising prices anymore. I went to buy the Hi-Cal grit yesterday and it was 4.99 up from 3 something. And that's only a weeks supply. I will have to order their grit from Foy's from now on. It's ridiculous. Soon I will need to get a second job.
> 
> Reti


You can buy oyster shell meal from New England Pigeon Supply. It is very finely ground. You are supposed to sprinke a teaspoon over a pound of grit. It goes far, and they get their calcium. This would be a less costly way of doing it.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> You can buy oyster shell meal from New England Pigeon Supply. It is very finely ground. You are supposed to sprinke a teaspoon over a pound of grit. It goes far, and they get their calcium. This would be a less costly way of doing it.



Thanks, I am looking for alternatives. 

Reti


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

The feed store that I use to get my pigeon food from doesn't carry it anymore. I've resorted to mixing whatever I can get! (layer pellets, sunflower hearts, peanut hearts, safflower, wild seed) I can't find any whole corn in the area. We don't have a Petsmart around here, only Petco and Pet Quarters and their wild seed is outragous!! The only pigeon feed I can find is Blue Seal at $28.99 for 40 lbs. We just had a new Chirstmas Tree Shoppe open - I got wild seed for $4.99 (25 lb bags) I bought them out!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> The feed store that I use to get my pigeon food from doesn't carry it anymore. I've resorted to mixing whatever I can get! (layer pellets, sunflower hearts, peanut hearts, safflower, wild seed) I can't find any whole corn in the area. We don't have a Petsmart around here, only Petco and Pet Quarters and their wild seed is outragous!! The only pigeon feed I can find is Blue Seal at $28.99 for 40 lbs. We just had a new Chirstmas Tree Shoppe open - I got wild seed for $4.99 (25 lb bags) I bought them out!


If you find a pigeon club in your area, they sometimes have feed deliverd by the weight to one of the members home or storage place, you may beable to get a good mix of pigeon feed for a good price. have you looked in the yellow pages under feed stores or feed and seed? there has to be corn somewhere, if not you can use uncooked plain popcorn from the market.


----------



## Bear Foot Farm (Sep 9, 2007)

Tractor Supply had 50 lbs of "wild bird " mix for $15.99
They had BOSS for $20/ 50 lbs
Whole corn was $8.99/ 50 lbs

Sam's had popcorn ( last time I bought some) for $12/50 lbs

The Baymore pigeon feed I HAD been buying went up to $28 / 50 lbs


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> If you find a pigeon club in your area, they sometimes have feed deliverd by the weight to one of the members home or storage place, you may beable to get a good mix of pigeon feed for a good price. have you looked in the yellow pages under feed stores or feed and seed? there has to be corn somewhere, if not you can use uncooked plain popcorn from the market.


I've looked for pigeon clubs in the past, none in my area. I've checked all the feed an grain stores in a 1 hour radius, seems "Blue Seal" has cornered the market around here  at $29.00 for 40 lbs. I did buy a bag today to mix with my other seeds to make it last. The feed store also recommended "AVI pellets". That was $13.00 / 50 lbs. It states its a Zoo Avian complete diet. Can't hurt. They also ordered me a 50 lb bag of Purina Pigeon Checkers. I can't believe the price of seed around here 
The only corn they have in stock is cracked corn, I have to special order whole corn. This is rediculous - everything that is suitable for a pigeon has to be "special order", they don't keep in in stock. They told me there is another person that buys for pigeons, but they feed strickly Layer pellets.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

We add popcorn to ours, but that adds up too.


----------

